
Import contacts from Google by entering your email and password - jfoucher
http://jfoucher.com/2012/04/getting-your-users-gmail-contacts.html
======
mdwrigh2
Please, use OAuth for this type of stuff from now on. I don't care how great
your app is, I'm not giving you my username and password. Beyond that, you
probably don't deal with 2-factor authentication either, which I have enabled.

